# [REQUEST] [TASKER TASK] LMT service toggle



## KidDynamite (Jun 21, 2011)

I want to make a tasker task that will start/stop LMT launcher service when the expanded desktop is enabled/disabled, but I'm a super noob when it comes to tasker, and only understand very basic stuff. Does anyone know how I would go about that? I think it's a task that a lot of people would enjoy! Thanks!


----------

